# Multiple instances of windows media player



## blp3 (Nov 14, 2007)

I need to find a way to have multiple instances of windows media player running at the same time. I have WMP 11 running now. And before all of the questions as to why would I want to - it's not for music - it's to listen to scanners online. I listen to several and I am use to it, but now all of them require WMP. 
I was told "You should be able to open multiple browser windows, and open different players." I can't figure out how. 
I would appreciate any help as to how to do this. Thanks.


----------

